# It's a puzzle that's been bothering me...



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

I believe you are refering to the linden tree (also called the lime tree). Here in the US we call this tree basswood. I read at sci.agri.beekeeping from a Russian beekeeper that there bees were especially well adapted to gather from red clover and linden (basswood).

Clay


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Well you got me caught up in the search also.
"The flowers possess a nectar which attracts bees and produces a strong flavored honey. When this tree is in flower it will be full of bees, hence its common name "Bee Tree". During the three weeks that the Lindens bloom, bees forsake most other flowers. The honey that they make of Linden nectar is white in color, and regarded as high in quality. "

http://www.tc.columbia.edu/centers/nature/flora/basswd.htm 
http://www.treehelp.com/shopping/category-browse.asp?Category=1303 



[This message has been edited by The Honey House (edited August 30, 2003).]


----------



## txbeeguy (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks guys for helping to put a five year old mystery to rest! 

Yes, now basswood, I recgonize; that's a light coloured, soft wood that drafting boards used to be made out of (kinda giving away my age here - now that everything's done on a computer). So if it's also known as a lime tree (I have no idea why!), then it's not a "translation" problem as I had once thought. It's got to be the "linden tree" that fits the bill - and the creamed honey it produces is very tasty. Thanks again for the solution.


----------

